# Pliers



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

If you carry one, what kind is it I carry just a regular pliers but I wish to find one that has a better wire cutter,only place I don't carry one is church and then sometimes I have reached for it!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

What are regular pliers?

When I'm doing electrical work a pair of linesman and a set of side cutters are in my pocket.

I like to have a medium sized set of slip joint pliers in the truck along with a set of needle nose and "regular" vice grips.

In the tractor I rarely carry pliers.

My pockets have a good size folding knife in one side and a leatherman with scissors on the other.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Slip joint pliers is what I'm talking about


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

You don't have regular pliers unless you carry the original CeeTee's!

Trey


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Ugh! I hate those things. Have 2 inherited pairs, only good for pinching your fingers when set wide and they slip off.



treymo said:


> You don't have regular pliers unless you carry the original CeeTee's!
> 
> Trey


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I carry a SOG Military issued survival multi tool. You can't get them anymore unless you can find one at a mil surplus store. Stainless steel, wicked pliers, wire cutter can opener, seat belt ripper and a not legal toad sticker plus a screwdriver and file. Nice tool. You could destroy a Letherman in the pliers jaws. I've used the pliers as a wrench many times.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I usually carry a 4" Crescent Wrench and one of the early Leatherman multi-tools I've had for 15 or 20 years but the cutters got damaged from cutting barb wire. Sometimes I carry a pocket knife to church, a small one that I call my Sunday knife


----------

